# Any Bird Other Than Turkey This Thanksgiving?



## mimig (Nov 25, 2014)

We're roasting a whole chicken with a fusion combo of traditional and ethnic stuffing. We're no big fans of Turkey, hence the change in Thanksgiving menu.
Anyone else on the same boat as us ?


----------



## Vanitas (Nov 25, 2014)

Instead of turkey, we had individual Cornish hens for Thanksgiving this year (it was last month for us Canadians). They were tasty and the shorter thawing/cooking time was convenient. 

My only complaint? Less leftovers!


----------



## Silversage (Nov 25, 2014)

There are just the 2 of us this year, so I'm roasting a chicken.  Not only is it smaller, but we really prefer it.  I'll spatchcock it with stuffing under it.  We'll still have all of our favorite trimmings - Rutabaga - Brussels sprouts - brandied cranberries - stuffing - gravy - pumpkin pecan pie.  It will still have all the traditions, I'll just use a different bird.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 25, 2014)

My son is doing his classic Webber turkey, but also two ducks in the oven. He knows what he's doing with the turkey, but has been looking for good ways to cook the ducks.


----------

